# The new Grey Knights' Codex



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

My thoughts on initial reading are, mainly, "Ouch"

With the cost adjustments for Justicars, the loss of psybolt and psyflame ammo, the loss of orbital strikes and the increase of costs for dreadnaughts, not to mention the changes (perhaps a nerf?) to nemesis weapons, I feel like my favourite Space Marines just had their "Ward" save removed and received a big kick in the bollocks.

So, where is the silver lining, and how does one play this army now?

The four sources of firepower beyond 24" now seem to be the techmarine with conversion beamer, the dreadnaught, the razorback and the vanilla landraider. I may have to give up the search for my two lost dreadnaughts, stiffen my lip and buy a new pair.

Terminators getting around 18% cheaper is nice, it makes them a more sensible option than the previous edition as you aren't fielded suuuuuuch a small force now. Quite. I still feel a bit like the extra shots that strike squads give are more valuable than the survivability, but I guess we will see.

Losing initiative boosting halbards and psybolt means that I am even less inclined to dive into the assault - meaning even more that I want to execute the enemy squad by squad from when I arrive from deep strike. I think this will mean that I'll be concentrating firepower, looking for more line of sight blocking terrain to bring to games and taking stormravens and teleport homers a lot more.

With the limited anti-tank firepower available to the knights, I think i will have to guilt my friends into playing daemons or tyrranids... although the stormraven has lost it's psy-strike missiles, the anti tank option now available should redress that imbalance a little. 

I would like it if GW collated and released Inq, Scions and Assassins as a hard copy tome, since I'm doing a lot of book and ibook flicking to play my normal armies right now.

End ramble. What are your impressions team?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

It's not a total loss, not at all. It's still got more than decent options in each slot, BUT... at best 1 in some of them. 

Troops: 

Terminators are now our only troop choice. Strike squads were barely decent last book because of the razorback MSU configuration. With the nerf to psycannons, you won't see them around, so only 1 viable choice in the troops section. 

Terminators are pretty decent now though. At 33 each, you can keep the costs down to around 200p for a squad, depending on weapon loadout. Not a bad deal. Even with halberds, they now strike at S7, so that's still nasty for tanks. At only 2 points, I still think halberds are good. 

Best part about troops though: you'll only need 1 with the new formation. GKs just don't get to rely on objective secured... It's not their thing anymore. You'll just have to learn to shield 3" away from objectives with your terminators or other models. 

Elites: 

Purifiers are better... Plain and simple. Even with the nerf to the psycannon, I still like the prospect of 5 purifiers in a rhino driving around, casting their nova and using their flamers from top hatches. Very niche unit, but still good. Also a good source to put some teleport homers if you are playing heavy on deepstrike. ML2 and their base spells are nice. I like the idea of pyromaniacs. And the cost for that setup is more than reasonable at 180 with Teleport Homer. 

Dakkadreads took a punch. They can still work if you use a landing platform with comms relay (almost mandatory if you ask me in heavy Deeptriking armies). You need something to "operate" the comms relay, so dakka dreads do this nicely and will have a 3++ on that platform with a long range still. So don't discount them just yet, you can still deploy them as far back as possible and use him to call in your guys. Although a vindicare could do this too with his obscene range now with ADL + Comms relay. 

Palladins are very solid "mini-stars". 5 of them deepstriking with 2 psycannons and the weapon loadout of your choice, along with a cheap apothecary is scary stuff for your opponent... They suffer from limited mobility, but so far, they are clocking in at around 350p in my builds. So you are definatly not putting all your eggs in one basket with them and they'll still count very highly on your opponents threat list if they just show up at his door. 

Fast Attack: 

I think interceptors will work in some builds. I dont' gravitate towards them instinctively (they are still only PA and with some weapons, they are starting to get really close to new terminator costs), but some do for their speed. Definitely usable in shunt based lists however... and if you use a teleport homer, you can get a really nice flamer attack in to harass backline units of the enemy. 

Storm raven lost mindstrike, but I don't think that'll be that bad... The new culexus assassin might make some people anxious to still invest heavily in psychic based deathstars (the one niche the stormraven previously had). So swapping out to more anti-tank missiles might not be the worst thing in the world if you ask me. Also, I think that a homing beacon on that thing can really help shunt based armies who want to rely heavily on last turn objective grabs... His ability to go hover mode , using his large footprint and 6" teleport bubble might just give you a few surprise moves on your opponent to grab 2 objectives seemingly out of nowhere. 

Heavy support:

Only 1 real option. But boy... what a good option! Don't think this needs a lot of explanation. 

The purgation squad is purged from any build now... It's the one "joke entry" every codex must have, it's in a GW dev contract... *nods*

HQ:

I still don't see the point in either crowe or BH champs... They challenge people... and costs tons. Maybe Crowe if you want to get his nova spell in. If paired with some purifiers for 2 nova's out of tophatch? Maybe... Still meh if you ask me. 

Both Draigo and Stern have their uses, mainly for their base spells. Infinity gate base on draigo can make for some fun gameplay with allied in centurions, and basic sanctuary on stern will make him see use too (just imagine that guy pairing up with TH/SS allied termies). I'd hate to see imperial fists with Lysander and then this guy working in tandem... Not to mention that GKs can teleport in teleport homers in turn 1 to teleport in more teleporting SM termies! Madness 

Librarians are just plain good. Doesn't really need an explanation I guess. Techmarines don't float my boat.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Terminators arriving on Turn 1 with Battle Focus, and Dreadknights with Personal Teleporters.

Repeat ad infinitum until you run out of points.


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

What has changed to Psycannons to reduce their effectiveness? I don't have my new book yet and am eager to find out more. Cheers.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

They're now salvo 2/4 weapons, so you can never assault after firing them whereas you could in last edition.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Deus Mortis said:


> They're now salvo 2/4 weapons, so you can never assault after firing them whereas you could in last edition.


I thought the reason they were worse is that the range is halved if they moved.

I don't think not being able to fire your 12" range Autocannon before assault is enough in itself to make Psycannons bad. Half range if you move, on the other hand, is pretty punishing. Not a big problem, because Terminators are the new black, but sucks for GKSS.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, not being able to assault isn't that big an issue. Getting the range of a glorified pistol is a lot more problematic, especially in a game that's more and more based on mobility to get the job done. 

So yeah... If you have a ton of psycannon wielding PAGKs, I've got some bad news for you. They are dustcollectors untill a new book comes out or a new edition comes out for 40k (granted, that might only take 3 months at the pace GW is producing rules atm). 

The book is definatly something that can be made to work however. Just purgation squads and strike squads are utter garbage now (painfull in a codex that has so very little choices to begin with). 


On a fun note, somebody pointed out to me that you can purchase a comms relay as a fortification in it's own right via stronghold assault nowadays: 

_"The following list summarises the rules for battlefield debris that can be purchased as an upgrade to a fortification, or as fortifications in their own right." _

So yeah... that might be a nice boost for Nemesis strike formations. Just get a cheap inquisitor with some servo skulls to man the thing and hide it somewhere out of LoS


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anybody know if the dreadnoughts on pg 52-53 are custom? I have never seen any like them before. They don't appear to be Forge World, and aren't from any GW kit. I was curious if they might be a new kit coming later. 

ps, Since when do loyalist use trophy racks?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

The dreadnoughts in the book are conversions based on the BA furioso dread.The shields are just used to hide the BA symbols on them.


----------



## Archon Grimherald (Apr 10, 2014)

did the dreadknight get made into a walker or is it still a monstrous creature even though its still tony stark in the hulkbuster armor?


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

elmir said:


> So yeah... If you have a ton of psycannon wielding PAGKs, I've got some bad news for you. They are dustcollectors...


LOL, I know what you mean. I loved Purgation squads before and have 12 PAGKs modelled with psycannons (2 Purgation squads and some extra for my SSs). Guess I may pull them off and put them on terminators as I only have 5 termies with them. 

Have always liked Terminators, even at the higher cost, so being able to focus on a full terminator army will be quite nice (along with a couple of Dreadknights of course).


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Archon Grimherald said:


> did the dreadknight get made into a walker or is it still a monstrous creature even though its still tony stark in the hulkbuster armor?


In a game with Wraithknights and Riptides? You guess.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Mossy Toes said:


> In a game with Wraithknights and Riptides? You guess.


This, and it makes no sense whatsoever. But that's another discussion entirely.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

elmir said:


> The dreadnoughts in the book are conversions based on the BA furioso dread.The shields are just used to hide the BA symbols on them.


Ah, yes. I forgot about the librarian dread having an "aegis" like setup. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

After a quick read it seems a little bland. I'm not one for bashing rules books as I think there are positives and negatives in any rules sets and it is up to us to make it work. Although as I said, I find it a little lifeless and dull. A good few of the interesting and fun toys are gone.
Psychotroke and rad grenades are gone, whilst not game breaking I thought they were fun nonetheless. Mindstrike missiles are gone too. We all know the inquistion is gone from the book as are the assassins. Mordrak is also gone. Psybolt and Psyflame are gone too.

I noticed that sanctuary has changed from any enemy in the last book to being more daemon specific only now as well as a few more obvious changes to the psychics. 
There is no longer a plus 1 to your invuln save for having a plain nemesis sword. 
The stave is provides 'adamantium will' and is no longer a combat invuln any more. The halberds add plus 1 strength not plus 2 initiative.

I think the Heavy psycannon is better on the Dreadknight now as it will get all the shots off, I was never keen on the template previously. Other than that the psycannon is very poor for powered armoured units unless your guys stand still. A 12" range when moving is pretty bad in anyone's estimation especially when you are limited for long ranged heavy weapons throughout the army. 

Its an OK book I guess but a little lacklustre and has the feel of being for the purpose of use as allies. I think the removal of quite a few of the interesting things has taken a bit of the character out of them in my opinion.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Lanfear said:


> Its an OK book I guess but a little lacklustre and has the feel of being for the purpose of use as allies. I think the removal of quite a few of the interesting things has taken a bit of the character out of them in my opinion.


This is the feeling I get too. The book encourages you to use the dataslates to bolster your other armies, while feeling very much more like a codex space marines variant than it has ever done previously.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuatara said:


> LOL, I know what you mean. I loved Purgation squads before and have 12 PAGKs modelled with psycannons (2 Purgation squads and some extra for my SSs). Guess I may pull them off and put them on terminators as I only have 5 termies with them.


If you figure out a way how to do that, let me know... the PA psycannon is the "wrong way around" compared to the terminator one. I can't for the life of me figure out how to do that conversion somewhat elegantly... 

I agree with the blandness though. This is the new codex in a nuttshel: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQHec6kR3eg


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

What about this? The Sisters have a WD codex, Assasins have a Digital. And now GK have a new Codex but much have been removed. Maybe Sisters will get a digital update too and then we'll see a joint codex of them all. Ordos Majoris + officio Assassinorum.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm aware that "take allies" is not greeted with enthusiasm by most players, but it actually does a lot for the GK codex with a minimum of investment.

Add 2x Tac Squads with Melta in Pods, and a Dev squad with Lascannons/MLs and a Pod. Gives you anti-armour at range with the Devs (along with someone to man a relay if you're so inclined) and 2x Melta squads to accompany your Terminators and Dreadknights with Incinerators. Use the 2 Pods and terrain to block off a section of the enemy army and annihilate it with massed stormbolter/psycannon/incinerator fire with the Melta popping any AV14 equivalents. You can use the BA or SW books if you want more Melta.

That would be my take, anyway. They also benefit from Servo Skulls very well.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

What happened to the monkeys?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Out, since they're Inquisition. The only way to take something that isn't a Marine is to ally with someone.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

What has become of Mordrak?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Him and Marbo are having a kegger waiting for thier Dataslates


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Welp, so much for one of my favorite named characters. And I don't even play GK.

THAT'S HOW COOL I THOUGHT HE WAS!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

He didn't have a model, so he got axed. Same story with every other codex, since dropping entries is cheaper than lawsuits.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Arguably the terminator box was his model.

I don't even get that lawsuit. Er, was there a law suit? I don't understand how not having a model is a suable offense.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Arguably the terminator box was his model.
> 
> I don't even get that lawsuit. Er, was there a law suit? I don't understand how not having a model is a suable offense.


I think he means Suing third partiest filling in the gaps of what models GW haven't released


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Sethis said:


> They also benefit from Servo Skulls very well.


If you're running an Imperial army that utilizes T1 DSing there's almost no reason not to take something with Servo Skulls. Does the GK dex still have access to them or is it just via the Inquisition 'dex now?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Sisters' white dwarf codex was replaced by a digital one early this year @Mourice. 

I will be allying in GK to my Guard when i play games against chaos. shame i don't know any daemons players apart from myself...


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

So I don't play the game, but are there any major fluff changes?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Worldkiller said:


> So I don't play the game, but are there any major fluff changes?


Yes - eight major brotherhoods listed with grandmaster and compliment of warriors and support or specialist staff. More detail that back's up ADB's "the emperor's gift" on titan's fortress monastery and a little bit on Deimos being moved to orbit jupiter and becoming a forgeworld exclusively for the GK.


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

On a positive note, I also noticed that Crowe is now an Independent Character meaning he can now join units. He also looks quite tasty in combat. The Dreadknight also has sanctuary I think it's called on the psychic powers list. It can increase its inv save by 1 to give it a 4+ invulnerable.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> What about this? The Sisters have a WD codex, Assasins have a Digital. And now GK have a new Codex but much have been removed. Maybe Sisters will get a digital update too and then we'll see a joint codex of them all. Ordos Majoris + officio Assassinorum.


Sisters have a Digital Codex,_ Codex: Adepta Sororitas_, you can find it on the Black Library site or in iBooks/iTunes. That is also where the Inquisition Codex (which has all the missing =I= stuff) is too.



Iraqiel said:


> Sisters' white dwarf codex was replaced by a digital one early this year @Mourice.


Actually it came out last year. Pretty sure it was in November since I sent my letter to GW about it in December.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Recently got my GK codex, just have to convert it to .pdf so I can check it out on my computer easier. I have 5 Terminators and one body not yet made that could be aaannnnyyythiiiinnngggg from the HQ section that can take terminator. Stoked to see how they can fit in, I love the Inquisition and Assassinorum codices.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Absolutely gutted about Mordrak, but it was too be expected. 

Apart from being overwhelmingly boring, and the big changes already discussed, there are several nice pros and several minor cons I have picked up on my first couple of games.

Pros:
-Ability to take Melta Bombs on sergeants
-Daemon hammer on NDk for minimal points is a bargain. For anything that a NDK in a round of combat (Killy IC, MC, etc) the concussive effect of the hammer is brilliant. I feel the sword , whilst good isnt as worthwhile as the hammer.
-Storm strike missiles on the SR is a good exchange from Mindstrike, and brings some much needed AT.

Cons
-Stormshields aren`t back (They where in CH, have GK forgotten how to use them?)
-Cant take 2 of the same heavy weapons on a dreadknight (dual Hvy pyscannons would be fantastic!)
-Brotherhood champion cant access Relics (Smash with a Soul Glaive could have made a good CC character) and feels completely pointless compared to the brotherhood captain or a librarian. 

Overall it feels throughout that the Codex was made simply to ally into other armies rather than to be played as a standalone which is a shame.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

OrdoMalleus said:


> Absolutely gutted about Mordrak, but it was too be expected.


I'm somewhat amused by the loss of Mordrak, myself, given that he gets a pretty big story in the new background rulebook about him fighting and hunting Huron Blackheart.



OrdoMalleus said:


> -Stormshields aren`t back (They where in CH, have GK forgotten how to use them?)


I imagine Storm Shields are still gone at least in part because then anybody with access to Sanctuary would have an obscenely easy way to give units a 2++ invuln... as it is, I imagine Stern is going to be in all sorts of lists to maximize the fact that he can reliably boost the Invuln of the squad he's in... (TH/SS Termis, Crusaders with SSs, etc)


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Yes - eight major brotherhoods listed with grandmaster and compliment of warriors and support or specialist staff. More detail that back's up ADB's "the emperor's gift" on titan's fortress monastery and a little bit on Deimos being moved to orbit jupiter and becoming a forgeworld exclusively for the GK.


Don't forget, the Sisters of Battle Blood Spa Party wasn't mentioned either, so we can either assume it has been retconned or glossed over......perhaps the witnesses were mindwiped.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tuatara said:


> Don't forget, the Sisters of Battle Blood Spa Party wasn't mentioned either, so we can either assume it has been retconned or glossed over......perhaps the witnesses were mindwiped.


The Bloodtide is still in the codex, just no commentary on if Sisters were involved or not anymore.


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

Zion said:


> The Bloodtide is still in the codex, just no commentary on if Sisters were involved or not anymore.


Ah! I missed that.......(or have I been mindwiped?). Cheers.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Mordrak does get an honorable mention in the fluff btw... As master of the brotherhood known for always teleporting first into the thick of things. 

And technically, you can very easily make your own "homebrew" Mordrak with the new detachmant and just taking a GM with the "first into the fray" warlord trait. I'm sure no sane person would mind that in a friendly game.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tuatara said:


> Ah! I missed that.......(or have I been mindwiped?). Cheers.


It's cool, I only know because it was the first thing I checked. I was hoping for an expansion to make it read better, not a reduction of it, but I won't complain too much, I mean at least they didn't delete it.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Had a first few games today. Used the nemesis strike force with a librarian, 10 terminators in one squad and 2 dreadknights (1000 points, nothing too insanely hardcore)

First impressions: you can get a hard "beta strike". Full reserve screws over a few armies out there really badly (especially a DA ravenwing army getting their dakka banner squad removed in the alpha strike, but DE as well). 

But overall, it feels fragile as hell to play with this new army. Despite running terminiators, the insanely low model count allows for zero mistakes on your part, because you can be punished REALLY hard if you screw up or fail to eliminate primary threats in your beta strike... 

Also... it didn't happen to me today, but if you roll badly on the deepstrike results, you'll get chewed up bit by bit. Full null deployment might be too unreliable to pull off. I'm considering a knight for board control and staying power to operate a comms link to guide my knights in.


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a Grey knight player myself even though I own a few models (Draigo, 5 paly and a DK). I am mostly an AM player.

That being said, I am looking for a strong ally for my Guards and was mostly hesitating between Space wolves and Grey knight?

Any suggestions from experienced GK players who have access to the new dex? I am not looking for rule, just opinions whether they can make a great ally force for guards. I do not want to buy codex unless they would be effective.

Tks guys.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Really depends on why your wanting to add a force in. What Is your army lacking?


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Really depends on why your wanting to add a force in. What Is your army lacking?


Well it is guards so they are great at shooting and even blobs can get the job done. For my part, I would like to add some mobility which is why I was considering thunderwolf cavalry, but on the other hand, dreadknights with personnal teleporter could create a lot of noise....

I can handle most armies, but stuff like DE wyches can move accross the table in their transport in one turn and kill a lot of my tanks with their damn grenades....

I guess some units that can come in on turn one to wreck some of their transports could help a lot. I have never played any Space marines chapters but looking to get some to add to my collection. Just looking to add something that complement my AM army.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, if you are just giving him free lane to your tanks, you might want to bubblewrap them with your infantry first before looking for allies. 

Apart from that, GKs would definately work. Their major drawback is the lack of good obsec units (something AM has loads of). AM on their own suffer from lacking units that take the fight to the enemy. So combining the 2 might be good. 

Here's just a suggestion: 

Try a lvl 3 librarian with divination and stick it to a guard blob to give them ATSKNF... I'm not sure how the interaction with a possible commissar goes though... You might want to look that one up. That should give you a very hard to shift unit, and a very good damage output unit, depending on what you roll up for spells (divination is really sweet for blobs... rending lasguns are sweet... especially with first rank fire, second rank fire order). 

Then use the nemesis strike force detachment for a small unit of terminators and 1-2 dreadknights to give you 3 units that can drop in to put pressure on the enemy very early on. They work especially well as allies if you are using an ADL and comms relay as a fortification for your guard. 

The alternative would be the supplement: champions of Fenris for the full elite detachment. That allows you to take TWC without the need to spend money on troops for your allied SWs. And they'd have +1WS as well... Definitely a good combo too


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

elmir said:


> Well, if you are just giving him free lane to your tanks, you might want to bubblewrap them with your infantry first before looking for allies.
> 
> Apart from that, GKs would definately work. Their major drawback is the lack of good obsec units (something AM has loads of). AM on their own suffer from lacking units that take the fight to the enemy. So combining the 2 might be good.
> 
> ...



Bubble wrapping my tanks usually works well indeed, that being said, it is like you said, I want to have something to bring the fight to the enemy, first is if fun and you do not always have to play the defensive game.

Tks for the info, dreadknights would be super cool to play with as well as thunderwolves cavalry...god I have a really hard time deciding which codex I should buy first...lolll


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

I was told during my last game, did not verified the info, that with the old GK codex, I could have has a GK character with my blob that could teleport the entire blob with him anywhere on the table....Was that true?

If yes, Is this option still available in the new codex?

tks


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Gate of Infinity, it is very dangerous for a blob though. You pretty much deep strike the blob. A unit that large is very easy to mishap.


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

scscofield said:


> Gate of Infinity, it is very dangerous for a blob though. You pretty much deep strike the blob. A unit that large is very easy to mishap.


Can you imagine one of the Black Library authors writing about a desperate situation where it did happen and the carnage that follows. ADB would do it brilliantly I suspect.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Gate of Infinity, it is very dangerous for a blob though. You pretty much deep strike the blob. A unit that large is very easy to mishap.



Yeah, but can't you just like servo-skull that shit or nah?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Still have the issue of placing a huge pile of minis


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

What scscofield says.... Apart from the huge vulnerability for blast weapons, the chance for mishap with such a large blob will be huge. 

Also... I wouldn't be happy playing against somebody who's trying to squeeze 50 odd IG in a deepstrike circle for the better part of 15 minutes while I'm bored out of my mind... 

Just look at the list of spells of divination... it's just so much better suited for an IG blob than sanctic could ever be as well. All but precognition would be amazing for the GK/IG combo. 

You could attempt a roll for invisibilty as well... but I find a lot of the other telepathy spells somewhat meh at best. 

If you are really, really anxious to get a speed increase, telekinesis might be good. That one has a few spells that would benefit an IG blob a lot too.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking at the new codex, I'm wondering about running a heavy 'armor' squad. With the new formation and how units are designed, I'm thinking something using 2 Psycannon DKs, plus 3 Riflemen Dreads, for a really strong firebase. Then you throw down a few 5-man squads of Psycannon Termies (hammer and halberds)... maybe a few Libbys? Not sure what else you could pepper in; an Inquisitor with some servo skulls, a Vindicaire (can you run 2 with the new datasheet?) with tank busters, etc etc.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Xabre said:


> a Vindicaire (can you run 2 with the new datasheet?)


I've just checked the Dataslate and it appears you can bring as many Assassins of whatever type as you like. That's actually fairly huge.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> I've just checked the Dataslate and it appears you can bring as many Assassins of whatever type as you like. That's actually fairly huge.


Yup. No longer unique. They each take up a single allied detachment, but it's not a huge deal as there are no limits to how many detachments you can field.


----------



## Tuatara (Jul 29, 2010)

Zion said:


> Yup. No longer unique. They each take up a single allied detachment, but it's not a huge deal as there are no limits to how many detachments you can field.


Yeah, a 1500 point army with 10 Vindicares. Probably not the most effective army, but worth a laugh.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

@TAUtara - that i would love to see. I wonder if anyone knows enough people with them to give it a try?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> Yup. No longer unique. They each take up a single allied detachment, but it's not a huge deal as there are no limits to how many detachments you can field.


I know what you mean, but just to be pedantic over the awkward 7th ed attempt of GW trying to make keywords, they don't take up Allied Detachments, they're their own Detachment type like Inquisition. It's pretty much irrelevant now that Detachments are far less restricted, but it's a thing.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Great! 3 Riflemen Dreads, 2 'porting Heavy Psycannon DKs, 2 Vindicaires, pepper with Terminators to drop in on Turn 1... I bet once the Inq codex is revamped you can throw in Termiquistors with more Heavy 4 Psycannons and lots of servo skulls.


----------

